# Anyone willing to help me out in translating? (English to Spanish)



## lumenite (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello,
I am trying to memorize some ultra-simple evangelism statements like these.
*1. *All people are sinners before God.
*2. *People die because of their own sins, deserving the eternal death.
*3. *But Christ suffered the penalty for the sake of sinners.
*4. *Therefore, repent your sins and believe in Jesus as your Lord.
*5. *Then, God will forgive you and receive you into heaven.

And I got the followings by using Google online translator.
1. Todas las personas son pecadores ante Dios.
2. La gente muere a causa del pecado.
3. Pero Cristo sufrió la pena por los pecadores.
4. Por lo tanto, arrepiéntete de tus pecados y cree en Jesús como tu Señor.
5. Entonces, Dios te perdonará y te recibirá en el cielo.

Would you correct these?

One more. Which Spanish version is the most popular? Is there anything like ESV or KJV?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 23, 2018)

My Spanish is not what it used to be, especially given I was educated in the language using the more formal Castilian in the 1960's, which would likely come off as quite _uppity _to the average Spanish speaker. At least that is what they tell me when I use it from time to time. When in Basic Training in the Army, once it was known I could speak "Spanish"—as it were—they made me a platoon leader of a group of men from Mexico and Puerto Rico. Neither group could understand one another completely, and my "high and mighty" academic Spanish just irritated them all.

I am sure one of our native speakers will be able to respond. One of our members, @py3ak, has a Spanish based ministry, http://ebenezerreformed.org/, that could be useful for you, too.

In the meantime, some of these resources in Spanish are free:
https://www.ligonier.org/store/collection/spanish-resources/

A Spanish-English ESV version:
https://www.crossway.org/bibles/ESV-spanishenglish-parallel-bible-tpb/

I have been told that the Reina-Valera translation "reads" much like the ESV.

Ligonier's RSB for Spanish speakers is still in the works. Coming soon.
Of course, MacArthur's Study Bible is available in Spanish.

A simple tract:
http://www.fellowshiptractleague.org/tract_pdf/spanish/4230.pdf


----------



## Afterthought (Apr 23, 2018)

The Trinitarian Bible Society has done a new translation of the NT.

https://www.tbsbibles.org/page/HolyScriptures

https://reinavalera.online/ReinaValera/

https://sociedadbiblicatrinitaria.org/web/

You might also check out Rev. Jorge Ortiz's blog: https://westminsterhoy.wordpress.com/

You can download a Spanish psalm book here: http://www.iglesiareformada.com/Salterio_Ginebra.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Apr 23, 2018)

Not bad for an online translator, although one phrase seems to have dropped out altogether. Changes in *bold*.



lumenite said:


> And I got the followings by using Google online translator.
> 1. Todas las personas son pecadores ante Dios.
> 2. La gente muere a causa del pecado, *y merecen la muerte eterna*.
> 3. Pero Cristo sufrió la pena por los pecadores.
> ...



Although on #4 you might do better to say *Jesucristo* since "Jesús" is a fairly common name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## timfost (Apr 23, 2018)

I took four semesters of Spanish in college. I read that the RV and NKJV compared nicely and you can buy a bilingual Bible with both of these translations. From my perspective, they compared nicely, though I'm not fluent in Spanish. These Bibles are easy to get on Amazon.


----------



## lumenite (Apr 23, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> My Spanish is not what it used to be, especially given I was educated in the language using the more formal Castilian in the 1960's, which would likely come off as quite _uppity _to the average Spanish speaker. At least that is what they tell me when I use it from time to time. When in Basic Training in the Army, once it was known I could speak "Spanish"—as it were—they made me a platoon leader of a group of men from Mexico and Puerto Rico. Neither group could understand one another completely, and my "high and mighty" academic Spanish just irritated them all.
> 
> I am sure one of our native speakers will be able to respond. One of our members, @py3ak, has a Spanish based ministry, http://ebenezerreformed.org/, that could be useful for you, too.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your recommendation of a solid church that has Spanish ministry. It is wonderful that Dr. Sproul's Critical Question Series are provided in Spanish as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lumenite (Apr 23, 2018)

Afterthought said:


> The Trinitarian Bible Society has done a new translation of the NT.
> 
> https://www.tbsbibles.org/page/HolyScriptures
> 
> ...



Thank you for some good links! Spanish psalter is great!


----------



## lumenite (Apr 23, 2018)

py3ak said:


> Not bad for an online translator, although one phrase seems to have dropped out altogether. Changes in *bold*.
> 
> 
> 
> Although on #4 you might do better to say *Jesucristo* since "Jesús" is a fairly common name.



Wonderful corrections and suggestions! I appreciate your input!


----------



## lumenite (Apr 23, 2018)

timfost said:


> I took four semesters of Spanish in college. I read that the RV and NKJV compared nicely and you can buy a bilingual Bible with both of these translations. From my perspective, they compared nicely, though I'm not fluent in Spanish. These Bibles are easy to get on Amazon.



Being very grateful that there are some Android Apps for Spanish Bible for free, I would like to learn Spanish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 24, 2018)

Best bet for reformed materials in Spanish: https://www.farodegracia.org/

As for the RV 1960... we'll, that will depend on your audience. The only time I ever heard vosotros in South America was from an RV in the pulpit. It is just not how people talk. Is that a barrier, I don't know. As a perhaps extreme example, I have known native Spanish speakers to be legitimately unaware that the vosotros even exists. The NVI goes over a little easier in my, admittedly, limited experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (May 19, 2018)

I was reminded of this thread as a response to my prayer request.

I just finished another session with my instructor(Carlos) and he suggested RV1960. We'll be taking on a 'capitulo' of my choice next session. I've read the RV1960 is highly respected in the Spanish speaking world. It uses the 'vosotros' (informal 2nd person plural) that many Latinos understand but don't use. I've seen a Mexican woman at church carrying that version.

I'm not an expert and these are generalizations but from what I've gathered Spanish is most informally used in Spain with Colombia being the most formal. From my studies of the Spanish language I find Colombian protocols the most confusing. It is not unusual for people to go years without ever using familiar 2nd person singular (tu or vos) forms of speech with each other. Sometimes children even use 'usted' with their parents. It's a big deal to 'tutear' in many parts of Colombia even between couples who've been dating for months. Sometimes 'tu' isn't used at all especially between men. 'Vos' in the south of Colombia is a kind of middle ground between 'tu' and 'usted'. Using 'tu' with a gym buddy in Bogota will getting him second guessing your sexuality.

The more I study the language though the more I love it.


----------



## ZackF (May 19, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I am sure one of our native speakers will be able to respond. One of our members, @py3ak, has a Spanish based ministry, http://ebenezerreformed.org/, that could be useful for you, too.



Cool! I'll be tracking down his Spanish language sermons then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (May 19, 2018)

Colombia does have the reputation of being very formal. Years ago, people there would sometimes address my dad as "Su Merced" in order to show even more respect.


----------

